# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم الصور جــديــد حالنا

## البوب شريف

عيونا تملات ... بكينا بسكات
عشنا لعذاب وظلم يزيد و الحق بعيد
...
هكا صاير اليوم ...
علاش يا ناس ... علاش شبينا ...
علاش المسكين نسيناه ...
لكن محال يدوم الحال ... ربي مازال يحمينا
***
الحر نسوه ... بينهم ذلوه
و لا حنو و لا قالو حرام
على الحي يصير ... و غدوة خير
هذيكا حكمة ليام
***
ناس تعلات ... خذات و ما عطات ...
ماعادش رحمة لا إحساس ...
كل شي يفوت ... و أخرتها موت ...
و ما إدومش بنية بلا ساس ...
والله إلي خذالك غدوا خبالك ... عايشين و ديما لاباس
لكن محال يدوم الحال ... ربي مازال و يحمينا

----------


## عاطف حبيب

*جزاك الله كل خير*  *وجعله في ميزان حسناتك* **

----------

